# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  من هو ملهم الحارس الإيطالي جانلويجي بوفون ؟؟

## Ahmad zo3bi

*إنه الكاميروني نكونو ملهم الإيطالي بوفون


يُعتبر حارس مرمى منتخب إيطاليا جانلويجي بوفون من أفضل الحراس العالميين، وارتبط اسمه في العقد الأخير مع أسماء الإسباني ايكر كاسياس والتشيكي بيتر تشيك والبرازيلي ديدا كأبرز حراس المعمورة، غير أن تقدم ديدا في العمر والخطأ الفادح الذي ارتكبه تشيك أمام تركيا يوم الأحد خلال كأس أوروبا 2008 وعدم لمعان كاسياس مع إسبانيا، دفع المراقبين لتسليط الضوء على العملاق الإيطالي خصوصاً بعد أن صد ركلة جزاء الروماني أدريان موتو وساهم بالإبقاء على آمال إيطاليا بالتأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي.

وروى حارس يوفنتوس سبب تعلقه بمركز حراسة المرمى فقال إنه كان يبلغ الثانية عشرة من العمر في العام 1990 وهو كان يشاهد بطولة كأس العالم التي أقيمت في تلك السنة في إيطاليا على شاشة التلفزيون، فدفعته رؤية الحارس الكاميروني توماس نكونو أن يختار هذه المهنة.

وقال بوفون: "كانت الحرارة تبلغ 40 درجة مئوية، وهو يلبس زياً رياضياً طويلاً ودافئاً، ولم تكن أعصابه مشدودة: لقد كانت خفته ظاهرة للعيان".

20 سنة بعد واقعة نكونو-بوفون لم ينس العملاق الإيطالي فضل نكونو عليه، فبعد أن تزوج بملكة جمال تشيكيا سابقاً، عارضة الأزياء الينا سيريدوفا أنجبت له الأخيرة ابناً أطلق عليه اسم توماس-لويس تيمناً بالحارس الكاميروني  العملاق الذي قاد بلاده وقتذاك إلى ربع نهائي البطولة العالمية.*




*الحارس الايطالي بوفون*


*الحارس الكاميروني نكونو*

----------


## العالي عالي

بوفون حارس كبير ومن أفضل الحراس في العالم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*مشكوووووور العالي عالي على مرورك وزي ما حكيت بوفون من أفضل حراس العالم بل لا أبالغ اذا قلت أنه الأفضل حاليا على الاطلاق وانشالله التوفيق أما اسبانيا لبوفون ولكل الاسكوادا لازورا*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> *مشكوووووور العالي عالي على مرورك وزي ما حكيت بوفون من أفضل حراس العالم بل لا أبالغ اذا قلت أنه الأفضل حاليا على الاطلاق وانشالله التوفيق أما اسبانيا لبوفون ولكل الاسكوادا لازورا*


*
أشكرك عالمعلومة الحلوة...وانشالله موفقين قدام اسبانيا*

----------

